

Email Marketing Lessons From An Email Marketer - adrianmitrache
http://adrianmitrache.com/email-marketing-lessons-from-an-email-marketer-dont-listen-to-the-naysayers-email-is-more-effective-today-than-ever/

======
adrianmitrache
hi @richerlariviere.Thanks for the notice. Fixed now J.

------
richerlariviere
Why all those CAPS?

